# Lookin' for a good deer jerky marinade...



## Youngbuck432 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey everyone! Recently I've been including deer jerky in my deer processing. I marinated half the batch in wing sauce and the other half in worsterchire (at someone else's request). The worsterchire wasn't that great to me. However, I used only worsterchire and no other spices. The wing sauce was pretty good (I love wings!) but it still tasted kinda foreign.... I'm lookin' for a recipe that will remind me of grandpa's country style jerky! . Please let me know 

-Michelle


----------



## Youngbuck432 (Dec 4, 2011)

Come on guys...... tell me ya'lls secrets!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi, Youngbuck!
It's hard to go wrong with the storebought jerky spices. Eastman's is okay, Legg's spices are good, but Nesco( maker of my dehydrator) Original Beef jerky spice and cure is my favorite. I like to use a combination of Nesco beef jerky spice, Dale's steak sauce, and coarse black pepper. I DO NOT use the beef jerky cure when i use Dale's. It will be way too salty if you do.


----------



## Youngbuck432 (Dec 4, 2011)

Great! Thanks, I'll have to try that next batch!


----------



## Cadcom (Dec 4, 2011)

I use teriyaki sauce and Butt Rub (if you can find it) Marinate in the teriyaki for awhile then sprinkle on the Butt Rub right as you lay it out to dry. That is if you like teriyake flavor! Go easy on the butt rub as you can get it overly salty. Plain old Dells marinade is good also.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Dec 4, 2011)

seasonall salt and black coarse ground pepper


----------



## JohnnyD (Dec 4, 2011)

Not sure if it's country style, but I threw this together about 5 years ago and it has become a regular.  The measurements are approximate.  I never actually measure so just kinda eyeball it.

3/4 Cup Soy Sauce
Maybe 1/4 cup BBQ Sauce (I use Sweet Baby Ray's)
Light Brown Sugar (1/2 a cup maybe)
Fresh Ground Pepper
Frank's Redhot Hot Sauce (2-3 Tablespoons probably)
A few splashes of Worc...Worche...uh...W-Sauce.
Some water to mellow it out a bit.

Soak the strips in it for 4-6 hours.  Much longer and it can get too salty.

Sometimes I give the strips about 2 hours of hickory or pecan smoke before dehydrating.


----------



## Youngbuck432 (Dec 4, 2011)

@Johnny, yummmm that sounds so good! Papa won't tell me his secret .    Also for everyone, I've been dehydrating the jerky in the oven (putting toothpicks in it and letting it hang). I've found that the thick parts aren't getting done, while the thinner parts are getting too dry...... Am I doing something wrong? Probably should just invest in a good dehydrator!  I just went by directions online...


----------



## JohnnyD (Dec 4, 2011)

Youngbuck432 said:


> @Johnny, yummmm that sounds so good! Papa won't tell me his secret .    Also for everyone, I've been dehydrating the jerky in the oven (putting toothpicks in it and letting it hang). I've found that the thick parts aren't getting done, while the thinner parts are getting too dry...... Am I doing something wrong? Probably should just invest in a good dehydrator!  I just went by directions online...



That's just a thickness issue.  If the strips aren't all the same thickness some parts will dry out way before others.  The only way I found to fix that was either lightly freeze the roast before slicing it so you can get a better cut on it or use a slicer.


----------



## Youngbuck432 (Dec 4, 2011)

It was sliced by the processors. I was not very pleased about how the they cut the slices. I realize it won't be perfect, but it's sloppily done. Makin' my jerky not as great as it could be.


----------



## P C I (Dec 5, 2011)

>2 Tbs curing salt ( I use pickling salt)
>1/2 Tbs garlic salt
>1/2 Tbs garlic powder
>1/2 Tbs onion salt
>1/2 Tbs onion powder
>1 Tbs black pepper
>1 Tbs cayenne pepper (more if you live dangerously)
>3 Tbs brown sugar
>1 cup honey
>1 cup water
>1 bottle liquid smoke
marinade overnight


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2011)

Youngbuck432 said:


> It was sliced by the processors. I was not very pleased about how the they cut the slices. I realize it won't be perfect, but it's sloppily done. Makin' my jerky not as great as it could be.



I use a meat slicer on deer roast to get even cuts. Yes, the meat needs to be partially frozen to get cuts. I'm planning to make some jerky tonight so i'll try to take some pic's for you.
An oven works okay, but if you really want to get into making jerky, you oughta get a good dehydrator with fan and temp control.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hi, Youngbuck!
> It's hard to go wrong with the storebought jerky spices. Eastman's is okay, Legg's spices are good, but Nesco( maker of my dehydrator) Original Beef jerky spice and cure is my favorite. I like to use a combination of Nesco beef jerky spice, Dale's steak sauce, and coarse black pepper. I DO NOT use the beef jerky cure when i use Dale's. It will be way too salty if you do.



This is EXACTLY how I make it too. Out of all the different kinds we've tried, Nesco is the favorite at the Cafe' 356. The younguns clean it out right quick like.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 5, 2011)

I used some sweet and spicey from Cabela's and it turned out awesome.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hi, Youngbuck!
> It's hard to go wrong with the storebought jerky spices. Eastman's is okay, Legg's spices are good, but Nesco( maker of my dehydrator) Original Beef jerky spice and cure is my favorite. I like to use a combination of Nesco beef jerky spice, Dale's steak sauce, and coarse black pepper. I DO NOT use the beef jerky cure when i use Dale's. It will be way too salty if you do.





I have tried Bama's jerky and it's the BOMB !!!


----------



## j_seph (Dec 5, 2011)

Best I have found



Jayrod said:


> Ok I only post this about once  a year or so ...enjoy
> 
> I make Jerky about every couple of months or so and have been doing so for the past ten years +/-.  I've tried a lot of different recipes and many of them were pretty good.  I've kinda settled on a few ingredients that are tried and true, but you can pretty well use them in different variations and still make great jerky.  I often use deer meet for the jerky but during the summer and when deer meat is in short supply I'll go to Sam's or Publix and buy about a 5lb. eye of round roast.
> 
> ...


----------



## bnew17 (Dec 5, 2011)

keep it simple...dales and black pepper


----------



## Youngbuck432 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Can't wait to try some of  these out!


----------



## papaz (Dec 5, 2011)

Absolutely agree that Jayrod's recipe is the best.  Been making it for 2 years now and drying it in the oven and man is it good!!


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 5, 2011)

Marinate in Allegras hot and spicy (also called Cajun and creole), sprinkle with crushed red pepper and/or cayenne pepper once you have it on the dehydrator.

It isn't as hot ans spicy as it sounds.  I cut my strips a little thick so it is chewy and holds the flavor.


----------



## Youngbuck432 (Dec 5, 2011)

I love spicy food, I'll probably love that!


----------



## southgaoriginal (Dec 6, 2011)

been using this for years and its simple as can be, i use a bottle of worcheshire, a bottle of soy, and about half a bottle of liquid smoke.  I let it soak for about 5 or 6 hours and then put it in a smoker with some oak or mesquite chips.  I cant keep it around here, my wife eats it faster than i can make it.  Everyone that trys it claim its the best they have ever had


----------



## Youngbuck432 (Dec 6, 2011)

Yummm! I've never heard of liquid smoke. What is it for/what does it taste like, and where can I get it?


----------



## southgaoriginal (Dec 8, 2011)

you should be able to buy it in most grocery stores should be in same area as the worcheshire.  It smells just like smoke, a little bit goes along way.  give it a shot


----------



## the r.o.c. (Dec 8, 2011)

hey youngbuck, i make my jerky from ground. my daughter gave me a press that works like a caulking gun but puts out a 1" strip.  i do 4# at a time, i bought a teriyiki jerky kit and only add peppercorn that i grind, and red pepper. i make long continous round strips and fill all 4 of the trays on my dehydrator. i put a thermometer in the top and dry it at 155* for several hours.  everyone loves my ground jerky, it doesnt pull your dentures out. lol


----------

